
Drew Wilson Takes the VC Plunge with Plasso - newartmedia
http://www.digitalcomputerarts.com/interview/drew-wilson-take-vc-plunge-plasso/
======
borderbabe2412
“This isn’t just business. It’s your life. Enjoy the Journey.... Whatcha
Muncha! Is everything this great?

